# Least favorite Pokémon generation?



## Loffyglu

*Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I'm sure at least some of us had a generation we weren't particularly fond of for one reason or another, whether it was the Pokémon designs, the region the main games took place in, the games that came out during that generation... so, for the sake of complaining, what was your least favorite?

I'll come right out and admit that I wasn't fond at all of the fourth generation. :c At the time, I was afraid of saying it because I was afraid I'd sound like a nostalgia whore (I'm just as annoyed with them as anyone else, trust me!), but I actually didn't really like a lot of the fourth gen Pokémon designs, or really Sinnoh itself. But, you know, then the fifth gen came out, and Loffy got happy again~ c: I like the fifth gen.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I _hate_ fifth gen. Okay, It's all right, but it was just a bunch of deceptions for me. TOP:

 : I mean come on, like two of them isn't enough.

 : I can't wait for the hamburger Pokémon. (sarcasm here, if they do that I swear I will never play Pokémon ever again)

I mean, apart from few of them (Joltik and Shelmet <3) Gen V had very few novelty. Also the map is very linear and sucks in general. 

Gen IV was nice.


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Tentacool/Zubat

Nuff said, they ruin caves/water

But I like Crobat


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Absolutely fourth. I wish fifth did more to fix what fourth broke in the metagame but I fear it took a turn for the worse. I love Unova, though. Sinnoh is a diverse region, but it does a bad job at not being boring. HGSS were great remakes, it's just GSC weren't that good.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

0: why do everybody hate Sinnoh?


----------



## Green

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

fifth was good, but the region itself is terrible. kanto's so nostalgic and i love the pokemon in it, but i don't like the region there either.

sinnoh is awesome and the pokemon are all awesome


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I'll be the first here to say the Gen II was my least favorite. The region was wonderful and revisiting kanto was a nice bonus at the end of the game, but Pokemon designs just didn't pique my intrest. 
Gen I was great with a lot of diversity between tough, cute, ugly, useful, and creepy designs. Gen II always felt like Nintendo catering to the girl demographic with adorable woodland creatures while forgetting any notion of diversity behind many of the designs. Of course there are exceptions, the legendaries rocked and the games were still as fun as always, but I find little use in Gen II Pokemon compared to others. I was excited to see the decrease in adorable Pokemon amount when Gen III came around. 

As for Gen IV that everyone so far seems to dislike the most, I kinda enjoyed that gen.. I like a lot of the Pokemon designs and the switch from GBA to DS, while rough, still prods my happy buttons when I see the changes. Eh, just my opinion.


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Honestly, I think every generation is good in its own way, and deserve its own merits.

First, generation I. It was so novel, and unprecedented in its depth for a Gameboy game. It was obvious the programmers and designers put much thought into it, and the result was the start of a global phenomenon.

Then, generation II. Generation I set the bar pretty high, but Nintendo passed it easily. It introduced many new concepts, and decent new Pokémon. It blew way past everyone's expectations. It was great.

Generation III  was when I entered the Pokémon fandom. Graphically, the game was a huge leap forward. Also, there was a huge leap in strategy and a rise in competitive battling, thanks to double battles. Incidentally, this was when most of the original fandom ditched Pokémon.

Generation IV did, in my opinion, a rather poor job of porting the series over to the DS. However, wifi capabilities were excellently integrated and utilized and brought fans together from all over the world, truly showing how Pokémon battles bring friends and enemies closer. Also, running in Pokémon Centres!

And finally, Generation V. The Pokémon designs were underwhelming, in my opinion. Some of the 3D was poor, and I rather GameFreak just leave out 3D until they can do it completely and properly. However, the plot was actually pretty decent and got me thinking, a first for a Pokémon game.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I didn't really like fourth gen for the most part, except HGSS. I think it may be because of what Alvyren said, they just did a really bad job at not being boring. I love some of the pokemon from Sinnoh (like Drifblim, Gallade, Vespiquen, Torterra and others) but some of them are just, kind of bad (like Floatzel, and  few others)

I wasn't as excited about fifth gen, either, mostly due to Emboar being fire/fighting. _Yes it's a really useful combo we get it. Give us a different fire starter!_ And the map is kind of lame (to me) but I deal with it because a bunch of fifth gen pokemon are really fun to use.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

The new evos from Gen IV were definitely cool, such as Weavile, Electivire, Rhyperior, and Gallade. But most of the original Pokemon, such as Cherrim, Finneon, Burmy, BIDOOF... they were just plain terrible.

Gen I and Gen III are still the best IMO.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> 0: why do everybody hate Sinnoh?


Boring region (lots of reused town music, most of the battle music was unoriginal, cities tended to get less-exciting as the game progressed, leaders were laughably easy), poorly implemented new Pokémon (way too many added evolutions/babies, most of them unavailable in Sinnoh until Pt, ridiculously unbalanced new Pokémon), _wrecked _, unbalanced metagame compared to the favourable balance of the ADV metagame... I just felt that there was a lot less character to the games, especially DP. Pt did quite a bit to improve things, but it probably wasn't enough to pull 4th gen out from last.

Also re: Fire/Fighting starters, there's one theory about Infernape and Emboar being part of some trio (Blaziken unrelated) from Chinese lore, and there's speculation that next Water starter (the third of the trio) will be /Fighting. You'll notice that Infernape and Emboar have similar motifs.


----------



## Dar

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

i hate the 4th generation. mainly because of the pokemon designs and the basic storyline. in my opinion, 5th gen fixed both. but i still like hoenn best


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Alvyren said:


> Boring region...


  I must agree the music part was lacking, and B/W was amazing for that. However, I think Gen 4 had the best pokémon designs and types in term of novelty. Yes, maybe a little too much a evos / devos, but most of them proved to be very interesting in competitive battles. Things like Gliscor, Togekiss, Mamoswine, Gallade, etc were great additions.

  I think the storyline was okay (B/W was better with that though) and far from boring. Although, it is true that I played Platinum. 

  Also, ridiculously unbalanced new Pokémon? You sure we aren't talking about Gen V here? I think the metagame was fairly balanced compared to Gen V. (weather everywhere :0)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I like every gen insanely a lot, but my least favorite has to be whichever gen had HG/SS (is that 4th or 2nd?)

I liked Platinum, it's probably one of my favortie games, but I think Gamefreak kinda ruined HG/SS in my opinion.


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I'll probably say the first generation, and Kanto in general, is my least favourite.  The Pokemon there are my least favourite, mostly because I think as there were no Pokemon preceding them, they used the most basic ideas.  The later generations forced the makers of the games to become more creative with the Pokemon they made, as the common ideas had been used up.

Besides that, I have no real reason that I hate Kanto except for a grudge I've been harbouring every since I first started playing the games, when I was about 5 or 6.  The first game I got was Pokemon Yellow, and for the life of me I could not beat Brock.  Probably because I insisted on training Pikachu and Pikachu only.  Thus, I have a hate for the first generation that manifested in the deepest part of my soul.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Also, ridiculously unbalanced new Pokémon? You sure we aren't talking about Gen V here? I think the metagame was fairly balanced compared to Gen V. (weather everywhere :0)


I did say Gen V did make the metagame worse. Gen IV still introduced Stealth Rock and brought Sandstorm to every game (as well as ridiculous Pokémon like Infernape, Garchomp, Azelf, Heatran). Weather everywhere is _fine_ -- as long as the weathers are _balanced_, in which they are not.


----------



## Spoon

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I'll join the bandwagon and say fourth, even though I liked most of the Pokemon in the Sinnoh region. Although, the Sinnoh region by itself felt uninspired and kind of tedious. The marshes, honey trees, and snow routes dragged the games on without having any sort of interesting challenge to them. Besides Snowpoint, Canalave, and maybe Sunyshore, the towns had very little remarkable about them. I did, however, enjoy the mythos behind the region; especially the Canalave library. (Kind of wish there was a bit more to the library, though.) I agree with Alvyren about the music being uninteresting. I only really recall the music by the Pokemon Center before you enter Victory Road, where as in other regions there's at least a few tunes that come to mind. I did like how the Gym Leaders had roles outside of their job, especially in Platinum. 

 Also, most of the side games weren't that notable: Mystery Dungeon had a wonderful plot, but the game play was boring after a few dungeons. The Ranger series wasn't bad, but had nothing especially noteworthy about it. Battle Revolution was Stadium without the charm of minigames or a semi-decent selection of Pokemon. [/ramble] I did enjoy HeartGold and SoulSilver, though.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Alvyren said:


> I did say Gen V did make the metagame worse. Gen IV still introduced Stealth Rock and brought Sandstorm to every game (as well as ridiculous Pokémon like Infernape, Garchomp, Azelf, Heatran). Weather everywhere is _fine_ -- as long as the weathers are _balanced_, in which they are not.


Garchomp was sent to Ubers, and the rest weren't that unbalanced. Maybe Azelf, but it was frail as shit and weak to Pursuit, so eh. Easily revenge-killable.


----------



## Eloi

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I disliked Generation IV as well. It didn't_ do _anything. There was no innovations in Generation IV other than, "Hey, there is 100+ new Pokemon, a new region, and is fit for the most current system." which is the bare minimum of what one would want out of a new Pokemon generation. Just as Generation II was more like Generation I 1/2, Generation IV was more like Generation III 1/2. 

So really, that means the Generation schema looks more like this:

->1st- Generation I (and Generation II)
->2nd- Generation III (and Generation IV)
->3rd- Generation V


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Eloi said:


> It didn't_ do _anything. There was no innovations in Generation IV other than, "Hey, there is 100+ new Pokemon, a new region, and is fit for the most current system.


I assume you're not taking the physical/special split, which is one of the most determinant things Pokémon has ever introduced and which completely changed everything, into account?


----------



## Ever

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Fifth Gen Pokemon: Psh!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Eloi said:


> I disliked Generation IV as well. It didn't_ do _anything. There was no innovations in Generation IV other than, "Hey, there is 100+ new Pokemon, a new region, and is fit for the most current system." which is the bare minimum of what one would want out of a new Pokemon generation. Just as Generation II was more like Generation I 1/2, Generation IV was more like Generation III 1/2.
> 
> So really, that means the Generation schema looks more like this:
> 
> ->1st- Generation I (and Generation II)
> ->2nd- Generation III (and Generation IV)
> ->3rd- Generation V


How was Gen III different from Gen II then, besides the huge step forward in graphics?

And how was Gen V different from Gen IV?


----------



## Ever

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

God, I hated Silver. Mostly because It was the only game I didn't have the guide for. And I didn't like the starters much.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> How was Gen III different from Gen II then, besides the huge step forward in graphics?
> 
> And how was Gen V different from Gen IV?


Abilities, natures, and the sp.def/sp.atk split, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Garchomp was sent to Ubers, and the rest weren't that unbalanced. Maybe Azelf, but it was frail as shit and weak to Pursuit, so eh. Easily revenge-killable.


It should tell you there is something amiss when the 600-dragon is actually _banned_. Infernape and Heatran are both capable of wrecking teams and have endless variety, making them exceptionally difficult to counter. Azelf basically guaranteed rocks as it could destroy anything with a faster taunt. 

The point was 4th gen ruined the almost perfect balance that was ADV. The disparity between the tiers was much more minimal and you could regularly win in OU with a UU team. The gap between OU and UU was heightened in 4th gen and BL vanished almost entirely. Stall teams became less useful because there are just too many fast and powerful Pokémon that can break through them.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Gen |||. I Hated the region, and a lot of the Pokemon.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

third/fifth > second > first > fourth. 

Despite my favorite Pokemon coming from the fourth gen I'm going to have to say it was my least favorite too. D/P/Pt have no replay value whatsoever for me. It's the only gen where I don't like any of the starters, and aside from Croagunk and _some_ of the added evolutions most of the Pokemon are either boring or fugly. 

Though the Poketch was a waste of the touch screen, the one thing I _do_ miss from D/P/Pt is the counter app for EV training. I'd love to have something like that in the newer games, or at least some kind of little notepad (preferably one that doesn't wipe itself when you turn the game off). 

HG/SS were decent games, despite the fact that I can't seem to complete SS without getting bored with my team and starting over. I like my current file pretty well but my progress on that is getting overshadowed by White version right now. Part of me doesn't like the copy+paste battle frontier, but then again the battle frontier was my only reason to keep playing Platinum and now that it's in a better game all is well. But I do like Emerald's frontier better.


----------



## Professor Wesker

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I'm gonna say it: Genration 1. Now I don't hate it, and I'm certainly not dissing the classics. But seriously, the designs for Pokemon were pretty basic, and the Psychic type was broken as hell. And after beating the Elite 4 and Champ, there wasn't really anything else to do except catch Mewtwo and send your best Pokemon over to the Stadium games. And plus, Gary Oak, while most love him, was an obnoxious jerk in my opinion and my least favorite rival.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Alvyren said:


> The thing you said.


I can't whether you're right or wrong here, because I have not played ADV myself (competitively I mean). As for the last point, I hate stall teams personally so I wouldn't see much problem, but in the end it just really is up to personal preferences, I guess.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Mendatt said:


> Abilities, natures, and the sp.def/sp.atk split, unless I'm mistaken.


Double-post because I don't know how to multiquote.

/shame.

You're entirely right (god I'm so wrong these days) except for the last point - the sp def / sp atk split was from gen I to Gen II iirc.

I might be wrong, seeing how misinformed I am usually.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Double-post because I don't know how to multiquote.
> 
> /shame.
> 
> You're entirely right (god I'm so wrong these days) except for the last point - the sp def / sp atk split was from gen I to Gen II iirc.
> 
> I might be wrong, seeing how misinformed I am usually.


Multiquote is right next to quote :\

The reason the Gen II and Gen III games were incompatible was because of the Special split.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Double-post because I don't know how to multiquote.
> 
> /shame.
> 
> You're entirely right (god I'm so wrong these days) except for the last point - the sp def / sp atk split was from gen I to Gen II iirc.
> 
> I might be wrong, seeing how misinformed I am usually.


internally, the base stats were split but they used the same gene.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

You can multiquotw by double quoting...you know, quote the quote?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> I can't whether you're right or wrong here, because I have not played ADV myself (competitively I mean). As for the last point, I hate stall teams personally so I wouldn't see much problem, but in the end it just really is up to personal preferences, I guess.


It's a pretty common opinion amongst the competitive community. 4th gen made a lot of people leave the scene, including myself, really. Having played all five metagames (to some degree or another), the first three gens are the most fun. 1st was by no means balanced, but the pacing is fast and it's just hilariously fun (especially when Explosion misses). A lot of people dislike the GSC metagame as it's far slower paced and Leftovers is the only item worth using, but I'd also say it's probably the most balanced. ADV managed to mix the two; a metagame where offensive teams and stall are both viable options, and you even had a choice besides Leftovers (Choice Band!) all without sacrificing too much balance.

I appreciate the efforts that 5th gen has made to expand the mess of 4th into a more interesting mess, but because there are so many possible strategies (and the forced 3-on-3 stadium style doesn't help), it's really hard to keep a consistent winning streak. GSC and ADV played more like chess.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I am reading that Gary and gen I pokemon disliking and am like D: for me it's...

Jumping on the IV bandwagon! Will explain more later in the week


----------



## Ever

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Good bandwagon or bad?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Yeah, I'm gonna put in my vote for generation IV.

Don't get me wrong, now. I love it, still. I just like the pokémon of other regions a lot more, I think that they didn't really get that flashy with them. Also Sinnoh was annoying as crap and somewhat bland.

EDIT: 


Alvyren said:


> I appreciate the efforts that 5th gen has made to expand the mess of 4th into a more interesting mess, but because there are so many possible strategies (and the forced 3-on-3 stadium style doesn't help), it's really hard to keep a consistent winning streak. GSC and ADV played more like chess.


I thought having it so that one person DIDN'T win all the time was balance.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Superbird said:


> I thought having it so that one person DIDN'T win all the time was balance.


Where on earth did you get that idea? In competition, the better player should win most of the time.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Generation III's my least favourite. I mean, I loved a lot of Hoenn's Pokémon, so they weren't the problem for me. I didn't really get well-acquainted with it, so part of my slight unfamiliarity makes me a bit biased. Just that alienating feeling right after coming off of Generation II... I can't shake it off. I also highly dislike Gen III sprites. The colour palette just ticks me off and I don't like the style. It looks all wrong and sort of... overdone. I can't really explain it.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I don't like Gen II. There is a lot of Pokémon that are probably supposed to look cute but I usually don't like their appearance or the combination of the fact that they are supposed to be cute and what they really are. Why is Corsola pink and not dark red or something? And shouldn't its spikes prevent people from hugging it? Or Bellossom. The fact that a Pokémon whose flowers are probably small Rafflesias dances in beautiful meadows to bring sunny weather looks strange.
And I don't know where Claire got all that lava in such a geologically stable region. It really doesn't seem like the right generation for Slugma and Magcargo to start. That's why you first meet them in Kanto, I think. I like Magcargo, but I don't like the generation it comes from.


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I also think generation 1 is the worst design-wise. There's just not enough... interesting Pokemon to me. I think all the other generations were pretty much all on par with each other and all had their share of awesome pokemon, with the occasional blargh (the most recent is Gothitelle).


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

My opinion: III > I/V > IV > II | cool pokémon > useful new stuff > region design


As much as I dislike IV, I'm gonna have to say II was my least favorite. Maybe it was because I'm not too familiar with the games, but I just don't feel like they added anything of worth to the series. Plus, for whatever reason, I strongly dislike Johto's design. Sure, there are a couple of cool Pokémon there (Lugia, Typhlosion, and the eevee-lutions are among my favorites), but other than that it was just so...meh. I didn't find Silver enjoyable at all.

Although I liked Sinnoh's region design quite a bit - mostly because of the differences in the eastern and western sides of Mt. Coronet - the only Pokémon I liked from it were Buizel, Floatzel, and _maybe_ Giratina. It did add some important things (the physical/special change was the best thing that ever happened to the games imo), so it's not my absolute least favorite, but I still don't like it very much because of the lack of interesting Pokémon.

Gens I and V are about equal for me, I mostly like them because of the Pokémon (I do not like Unova and the original Red/Blue were quite hard to play imo, sorry, but I'm not a big fan of Gameboy/GBC games). III is my favorite overall, though I might be biased since that's the generation in which I was introduced to Pokémon.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I think Gen Four just sucked.

  - TERRIBLE starter designs. 

-UGLY!

I hate most of the Pokemon designs, and it isnt even that fun to play. And the anime's fourth gen, Dont get me started.

I think Hoenn was iffy. It had a nice plot.

Gen one seems awesome, with just the simplicity.

Gen five is actually pretty cool, but some pokemon just look awful (Garborder, Klink, Gigalith)

My fave is Johto because it reminds you of a simpler time, where there were baby Pokemon of kanto Pokemon. I also think the starters and legends are awesome.


----------



## The Omskivar

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I don't really have a least favorite.  I'm just gonna say that Sinnoh had a lot of good Pokemon designs, but it didn't have enough of them.  It did go a little overboard with the evolutions/prevolutions, but I feel like if it had mmore original Pokemon in the region, it would have been okay.  Instead they relied on Pikachu / Clefairy / Zubat / Tentacool / Hoothott / Wurmple / Heracross / Gastly / Machop / Remoraid / Goldeen / Magikarp / Abra / Geodude / Onix / Meditite / Psyduck / Barboach / Ponyta / Wingull / Wooper / Girafarig / Marill / Unown / Feebas...and besides all that there's the rest of the evolutionary lines of the evos/prevos...that's just too much.  Even in Platinum they weren't happy with that, they needed Houndour / Tropius / Swablu / Scyther / Absol...and again, plus all of the evos/prevos they needed.

Sinnoh's totally-new 3-stage lines amounted to Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup, Shinx, Starly, Gible, and...that's it.

Admittedly Johto only had five.  But at the time that was supposed to be the generation to end all generations.

All I'm saying is that if Sinnoh had put their designing prowess into more completely new Pokemon, it would be more liked.  Also if it had more than two fire-types available before the E4.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



The Omskivar said:


> Even in Platinum they weren't happy with that, they needed Houndour / Tropius / Swablu / Scyther / Absol...and again, plus all of the evos/prevos they needed.


Platinum's edits were mostly due to player dissatisfaction at the availability of certain Pokémon in DP. If you didn't pick Chimchar, for instance, your _only_ choice of Fire-type was Ponyta. The five above are all very popular, at least.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Could you not stretch the page, Omskivar? Add some spaces. :| 

Anyway, I didn't like the fourth generation either. It was the first generation that I didn't liIke _any_ of the starters. And in the third generation, I liked them _all_ to some degree. The main legendaries just felt overpowered, and azelf, uxie and mesprit were pretty much the same pokemon. I loved the physical/special split (in fact I used to think that it was there in the previous games), but honestly I don't think that makes it much better. It probably would have been introduced in generation V if it wasn't there already. I'm beginning to warm up to some of them (shinx in particular), but even now most of them are just horrible. 

I don't actually like generation I that much compared to the others. I just loved the styles of generation III pokemon, and I played them both around the same time. They just seem much more interesting. I like the less real styles (like mawile and sableye) and comparing them to a lot of things (like muk and starmie) just makes them seem less creative. Just look at rayquaza as compared to moltres!

Overall, my opinion on the generations goes mostly like this (bear in mind it's more of an opinion of the pokemon rather than the actual generations):

III/V> II> I> IV

The regions are about the same. I love Hoenn (particularly Fortree City and the Trick House) and Unova (the Ruin Castle is awesome for no real reason, and I haven't been to the dive spot yet even though I know I'd love it), and Sinnoh wasn't exciting at all. Johto and Kanto were pretty meh, but I did love the idea of National Park.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Why does no one else like Garbodor :(


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Doc Scratch said:


> Why does no one else like Garbodor :(


I love Garbodor too :(  Its shiny form is awesome, and it would be amazing for the environment as its Pokedex entry states that it absorbs garbage.  It also has coattails.  You can never go wrong with coattails.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

yeah! I mean, he need a monacle and a top hat, but he's like the most gentlemanly pokemon ever!


----------



## The Omskivar

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I love his design.  But when I tried to use him in-game he was a lie.  He was awful.


----------



## Wobbles

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Doc Scratch said:


> yeah! I mean, he need a m*o*nacle and a top hat, but he's like the most gentlemanly pokemon ever!


I do apologize, but I politely disagree.

Now for my least favorite generation of Pokemon...

I really don't like the first Gen., if only because the games themselves are so limited compared to what I'm used to. (I started in Gen. III)
The region and Pokemon really were better, to me at least, in FRLG, instead of the original RBY.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I didn't like anything past Johto.


----------



## see ya

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Probably gonna get a lot of hate for this but... Gen II was my least favorite, by far, for a few reasons. First off, was it just me, or were the levels for just about everything really, really low? I remember the games being far too easy, and just about everything was underleveled. The E4 was a joke, and even by the time you hit Red, you were plenty leveled to handle it thanks to the Kanto gym leaders. Not to mention the baby pokemon (useless except for SOMETIMES getting a few new moves) and a ton of non-evolvers who were, again, pretty useless, to where the 4th gen had to use up a bunch of pokemon slots just to fix some of them.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Garbodor is one of those Pokemon I thought was fugly bullshit when gen 5 was first revealed, but he's slowly growing on me. I think it's because the anime made Trubbish cute. I might end up using one eventually. :v 

I also dislike how you're generally vastly overleveled in Johto (and then underleveled when you get to Kanto). Especially since HG/SS didn't fix that. :\ And how Kanto is useless for grinding due to the Pokemon being level 3 again. I like Johto as a region and most of the Pokemon though.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Eelektrik Barbarella said:


> I also dislike how you're generally vastly overleveled in Johto (and then underleveled when you get to Kanto). Especially since HG/SS didn't fix that. :\ And how Kanto is useless for grinding due to the Pokemon being level 3 again. I like Johto as a region and most of the Pokemon though.


I've never been overlevelled in a Johto game, ever (playing through with a pre-determined team, not skipping any trainers, with no grass grinding) but I agree that it's agonisingly difficult to level once you hit Kanto. I usually don't end up being explicitly underlevelled until Clair since she's quite the level spike from Pryce. At least in HGSS, you can store every phone number (my, how technology has evolved!) instead of a measly 10, but no EXP from Viridian's Trainer House hurt.


----------



## Tails

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I only ever liked Kanto & Johto. When the other games were released, I lost all enjoyment up to the point HeartGold/SoulSilver and Black/White were released. I don't know why, they were all decent games. I just... didn't "feel" it, if you get me?


----------



## kenkendude

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Either the 4th or 5th.
Most of their pokemon suck.


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



kenkendude said:


> Either the 4th or 5th.
> Most of their pokemon suck.


On what reason do you say that? Statistically, their majorively good. Appearance-wise there are a number of impressive designs.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lirris said:


> On what reason do you say that? Statistically, their majorively good. Appearance-wise there are a number of impressive designs.


  To put it simply, Gen 5 failed to live up everybody's expectations in many, many aspects.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

IV was far and away my least favourite. It's grown on me since (I think Platinum fixed a lot that I didn't like about the game), but it's still got a lot of Pokemon I'm not too fond of, and the World just isn't as cool as Hoenn, Johto or Unova. I was so uninspired by D/P that the first time I played through, I was worried that, because I wasn't enjoying it much, that I had outgrown the games, but then HG/SS and B/W game out and completely blew me away :D


----------



## Skyman

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> To put it simply, Gen 5 failed to live up everybody's expectations in many, many aspects.


Would you care to list all of these expectations for us? I am curious to hear these, since many people I've talked to have been pleased with Gen 5.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

It's DEFINITELY the first time I've actually felt like completing the national pokédex is completely possible and not all that unreasonable. Also the first time I've ever fully completed a regional pokédex. 

Yeah, gen. 5 is my overall favorite generation.


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> To put it simply, Gen 5 failed to live up everybody's expectations in many, many aspects.


As mentioned above, please elaborate. I, for one, quite enjoy Gen V sure the main plots short, but theres plenty to do.

Like fill your pokedex.

But yeah, its much better than I expected.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I felt cheated by gen 5's postgame, honestly. :\ It's definitely one of the more fun ones to play through, but I was horrendously disappointed to find out that I had done everything postgame in a day. Dream World is also really tedious to keep up with; not giving plots to plant berries was a bad idea.


----------



## bulbasaur

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Skyman said:


> Would you care to list all of these expectations for us? I am curious to hear these, since many people I've talked to have been pleased with Gen 5.


I can't speak for everyone here, but the 3-D was disappointing. The part where they tried to show it off the most (I think), Skyarrow Bridge, had me running through it wishing I had a bike. Also, the game zooms in on the sprites sometimes, revealing pixelly sprites. If you can't do it professionally, don't do it at all. On the same note, I'm disappointed that they haven't switched to vector sprites yet. And the music. I didn't really expect a whole lot, but the music was the worst since G/S/C. Only Castelia City had _good_ music. The rest was all meh, and a few were downright WTF?!

As for the Pokémon designs, I started out disliking gen. IV's, but then warmed up to them when I saw gen. V's, so I can't really judge them. As of now, though, I think half of them are good, one sixth is just stupid and should be ditched in all future generations, and the other third is okay, but could be improved.

And a bunch of stuff I forgot, but will remember when I play again.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



bulbasaur said:


> And the music. I didn't really expect a whole lot, but the music was the worst since G/S/C. Only Castelia City had _good_ music. The rest was all meh, and a few were downright WTF?!


... everyone I know (including myself) loves the soundtrack but hates Castelia.


----------



## Wobbles

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> To put it simply, Gen 5 failed to live up everybody's expectations in many, many aspects.


I think maybe you should have worded it like this,
"To put it simply, Gen V failed to live up *to my* expectations in many, many aspects."

Seriously, you can't speak for a lot of people who mostly have differing opinions.


----------



## Crystal Walrein

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I actually was extremely disappointed with Generation V.

First, the Pokémon. A portion of them, as no doubt everyone knows, are just re-hashes of Generation I Pokémon (e.g. Timburr = Machop, Tympole = Poliwag, Throh and Sawk = Hitmonlee and Hitmonchan, Heatmor = Magmar, Bouffalant = Tauros), and another portion were more but marginally imaginative (e.g. Vanillite). However, I did like a few of them, particularly Chandelure, Gothitelle, Accelgor/Escavalier, and Leavanny. Nintendo has only compounded this error by restricting video game tournaments to just this generation.

Second, despite the feature of seasons, Unova has failed to pique my interest. It's in the shape of a hexagon surrounding the Entralink (which gets points for reminding me of the Altun Ha ruins in Belize) with a spur to the south. I kind of liked the naturally winding ways of Hoenn and (shock, horror!) Sinnoh better. I also expected the region to be based, perhaps, on Japan's Seto Suo instead of New York City (and seeing as Staten Island and Long Island aren't mimicked, I still don't see much semblance).

Third, the fact that both Hoenn and Sinnoh had periodic (but differently triggered) Trainer rematches in the first games to introduce them and Unova limited this to the sports domes made things quickly boring, especially as levelling up prior to facing N for the last time was strenuous.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Wobbles said:


> I think maybe you should have worded it like this,
> "To put it simply, Gen V failed to live up *to my* expectations in many, many aspects."
> 
> Seriously, you can't speak for a lot of people who mostly have differing opinions.


"To put it simply, Gen V failed to live up to a big enough bunch of people's expectations in many, many aspects."

My apologies.

EDIT: By Request:

*I.* Lack of imaginative designs / types. Honestly, I feel they copy pasted a lot from Gen One, and while some of them really were amazing, I think that Game Freak could've done much better in that department, including (but not limited to) new interesting typings (there were some, agree, but only a portion. Like, who needed another Fire/Fight starter? And water/ground amphibian? water/rock fossil? Pure Psychic types?) and I also felt that the designs were bland and  uninspired (an Ice Cream, come on).

*II.* Linear walkthrough. As said already, Unova is nothing but a line you follow, with only few hidden paths and sidequests. The sidequest part is the most annoying, really. DPPt had contests, Underground, Great Marsh and Battle Frontier, HGSS had, Pokéwalker, Pokéathlon (man I loved that so much) and various contests (bug-catching, Safari, etc), making the walkthrough interesting. B/W had, what... Musicals? Haha. Slap on accessories and watch it happen appart from tapping on them at times (2 max). Got bored quickly.

*III.* Boring post-game. Yeah, the sudden level boost was making things interesting for a while, but when you're done with that you're pretty much done with everything. Again, I got bored with White faster than with any other Pokémon game I've played so far.


Besides all that, though, I must admit that the Legendary Backstory (N's Castle and everything) was definitely superior in almost every aspect to the other games. I was blown away.

But this is only my point of view, of course. Feel free to love it, just giving away my opinion. Yeah yeah Wobbles you were right >:\

ANOTHER EDIT: Yeah I don't have wifi so no Dream World though...


----------



## Wobbles

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> "To put it simply, Gen V failed to live up to a big enough bunch of people's expectations in many, many aspects."
> 
> My apologies.


It's fine, it's just I have a pet peeve for people that try to make decisions for me. Since I'm almost six feet and bulky, almost _everyone_ tries to get to play American football, but I find no interest in the sport.


----------



## Kricketune

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Personally, my least fav is gen 5. Compared to sinnoh, which was fun to explore, had high enough levels, gym leaders with personality, awesome evolutions and an amazing team galactic storyline, unova has alot of pokemon and a lot of caves. That is pretty much it.
EDIT: just realized that my post was a dumbed down version of Lord of the Fireflies. First post and it fails miserbly. Oh, well........


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I pretty much like all the generations equally.


----------



## Karousever

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

My least favorite region was Sinnoh, and I wasn't fond of the D/P/Pl games at all really. My favorite region was Hoenn, but my favorite games were HG/SS


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> "To put it simply, Gen V failed to live up to a big enough bunch of people's expectations in many, many aspects."
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> EDIT: By Request:
> 
> *I.* Lack of imaginative designs / types. Honestly, I feel they copy pasted a lot from Gen One, and while some of them really were amazing, I think that Game Freak could've done much better in that department, including (but not limited to) new interesting typings (there were some, agree, but only a portion. Like, who needed another Fire/Fight starter? And water/ground amphibian? water/rock fossil? Pure Psychic types?) and I also felt that the designs were bland and  uninspired (an Ice Cream, come on).
> 
> *II.* Linear walkthrough. As said already, Unova is nothing but a line you follow, with only few hidden paths and sidequests. The sidequest part is the most annoying, really. DPPt had contests, Underground, Great Marsh and Battle Frontier, HGSS had, Pokéwalker, Pokéathlon (man I loved that so much) and various contests (bug-catching, Safari, etc), making the walkthrough interesting. B/W had, what... Musicals? Haha. Slap on accessories and watch it happen appart from tapping on them at times (2 max). Got bored quickly.
> 
> *III.* Boring post-game. Yeah, the sudden level boost was making things interesting for a while, but when you're done with that you're pretty much done with everything. Again, I got bored with White faster than with any other Pokémon game I've played so far.
> 
> 
> Besides all that, though, I must admit that the Legendary Backstory (N's Castle and everything) was definitely superior in almost every aspect to the other games. I was blown away.
> 
> But this is only my point of view, of course. Feel free to love it, just giving away my opinion. Yeah yeah Wobbles you were right >:\
> 
> ANOTHER EDIT: Yeah I don't have wifi so no Dream World though...


This. Especially III. I was bored so fast it's almost useless having a badass team with nothing to wipe the floor with. And they should've brought back the underground.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Generation I. COME AT ME BRO
Boring, boring designs in both Pokémon and characters. And this could just be because my first game was Pearl but the games themselves were just bland.

No thank you I will be keeping my generations III, IV and V thank you very much.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I would have to say gen 4. But that is only because I love the rest. :3 It was actually ok, I just don't find it as easy to pick up and start again as my fire red game or my sapphire game. That said, I do get nostalgic about those two.


----------



## Typhonia

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I was okay with Gen 4 the first two or three times when they were the newest games, but now, I can't pick up Diamond or Platinum and casually restart it. Its painfully boring. I love HGSS though, even though, personally, it takes a bit more motivation than it does for R/S/E to play through completely more than once.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> I also felt that the designs were bland and  uninspired (an Ice Cream, come on).


Is an ice cream more "bland and uninspired" than a purple mouse that doesn't know any special attacks since Gen IV? Or a cobra that that only looks unrealistic for type attributes? The stranger the base is, the more interesting it is. It's positive that they keep coming up with more things. Bonus if it's not supposed to be alive.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

But pokémon aren't supposed to be fooooood


Sure, all gens had their load of bland designs - but I just felt Gen V was the worst.


----------



## Cerberus87

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I haven't played 5th gen yet but out of all the ones I've played my vote goes to 3rd gen. I didn't like the changes in the battle system (EVs, especially), the fact many Pokémon were rip-offs of 1st gen Pokémon, the stupid villains and the uninspired Elite Four, which once again was a clone of 1st gen's (with only Sidney being different since he used Dark-types). 4th gen fixed most of 3rd gen's shortcomings IMO (although it introduced Stealth Rock which is the worst move in existence), in the same way 2nd gen was a welcome expansion to 1st gen.

I already cringed at the fact they "cloned" Pokémon again... Was a Machop clone (Timburr) really necessary? Both even have Guts as an ability (the difference being that it's not the preferred ability on Machamp)! I did like a few designs, however... Braviary for example. But I feel that, for the first time in years, I might be forced to choose a starter other than a Fire-type, as I can't stand Emboar's looks...


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> But pokémon aren't supposed to be fooooood
> 
> Sure, all gens had their load of bland designs - but I just felt Gen V was the worst.


Eh, I think this picture explains my feelings on this subject.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

well played, I concur

But still, I kinda disliked gen I too, and when we're down to the fifth Gen, after over 15 years of pokémon evolution (no pun intended) it's kinda normal to expect some creativity :S


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> well played, I concur
> 
> But still, I kinda disliked gen I too, and when we're down to the fifth Gen, after over 15 years of pokémon evolution (no pun intended) it's kinda normal to expect some creativity :S


Hm, I feel like Gen 5 had a lot more creative designs than Gen 1 (shoot me, nostalgia fans)! I mean, yes, Gen 5 have some "meh" ones like Purrloin (which looks really similar to Glameow), and the Foongus line, but the awesome Pokemon outnumbers the average ones by quite a bit (Archeops, Braviary, Galvantula, Scolipede... I can go on forever). Meanwhile, the Gen 1 Pokemon are more average than awesome (or cool or cute, for that matter), while the number of uninspired ones is a lot bigger (Muk and Grimer, Electrode, Magneton, Clefairy vs Jigglypuff, Rattatat). I'll cut Gen 1 some slack because it's the first generation and thus Nintendo doesn't need to be _too_ creative, but still.


----------



## Snowman8TR AAA

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

TBH, gen V was the most non-lishus meal/pokemon game i've played. When I was playing white, i felt i was having fun despite white, rather than because of it, mainly because of the stupid c-gear. My favorite gen was III, (In other words, emerald), because of it's huge diversity. I just hope the rumors of a remake are true..


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Gen II. It didn't appeal to me as much as the rest did.


----------



## Tomboy

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I think the 5th gen is okay in appearance, but they really failed at the english names.
and I dont like the pokemon that are EVERYWHERE like Zubats.  Zubats totally ruined the caves for me.


----------



## Dar

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I do think the Gen V names were OK, but with the shaking grass and dust clouds, I wish there was more of a variety. All shaking grass spots are 99% Audino and 1% everything else. And the dust clouds are pretty much either Drilbur or Exadrill The rippling water, in my opinon, was fine.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Dark Koala said:


> I do think the Gen V names were OK, but with the shaking grass and dust clouds, I wish there was more of a variety. All shaking grass spots are 99% Audino and 1% everything else. And the dust clouds are pretty much either Drilbur or Exadrill The rippling water, in my opinon, was fine.


Seconding this. It's a pain in the butt thinking "OOH! YAY! SHAKING GRASS!", running in, and saying "Aw, sh*t, an Audino again"


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

audino are great when you need experience or hp evs. they're kind of a pain when you have repels on and you run into shaking grass, though.


----------



## Zoroark

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Personally, I thought Generation 1 was the worst one in the entire pokemon series.  Not because of the pokemon themselves, I mean they were all pretty damn cool at the time, even if I think they're a bit meh now, but because of the huuuge amount of coding errors and crap gameplay mechanics.  I think it was barely up to closed beta version when they released the damn thing, so it looked as if they'd rushed it and just jammed it onto the shelves.

I mean, pokemon who wake up in the same turn as being put to sleep by a move that's very shaky to hit anyway.  Safari pokemon turning up at the right-hand side of Cinnabar island when you surf up and down (admittedly one of the cooler bugs), Missingno, the entire, convoluted Mew cheat.  Not the truck one, which was a hoax, but the one that actually worked by chaining bugs together.  All of it just bundled together into a big pile of Fail.

The generations afterwards, however, are mostly great.  Platinum was a bit boring, and I didn't bother with Heart Gold and Soul Silver.  Black and White are the best; the most imaginative pokemon (I loved Klink when I first saw it), and the fact that _TMs are reusable_.  That played the biggest part.

No more um-ing and ah-ing over which pokemon gets to learn Trick Room, no more saving hoarding never using TMs you get from the Gym Leaders because they're one-shot only.  I'm still in the habit of hoarding TMs and only letting pokemon learn moves they gain from levelling up, but now I can give them entirely new movesets whenever I feel like it.

The only niggle I have with Black and White is the very nasty bug that shows up when both of your pokemon faint in a double battle.  It just won't let you do _anything_.


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



> The only niggle I have with Black and White is the very nasty bug that shows up when both of your pokemon faint in a double battle.  It just won't let you do _anything_.


Uh, did you pick which one you want the first Pokemon to switch out with?


----------



## Zoroark

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lirris said:


> Uh, did you pick which one you want the first Pokemon to switch out with?


Yes.  Then when it asks me for the second pokemon I want to switch out, and the one I want to switch it with, it freezes.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Lirris said:


> Uh, did you pick which one you want the first Pokemon to switch out with?


This is a well-known bug.


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Alvyren said:


> This is a well-known bug.


Never happened to me...then again I don't lose both of my pokemon at once in adouble battle all too terribly often...


----------



## Daigonite

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

IV was a disappointment to me. I'm a lover of birds and when there's only 3 lines of birds worth mentioning (one being a total throwaway Pokemon except for his funny ability, even!), it's just a pile of ew.

The only things that made up for that batch was the Buizel line, FREAKING HONCHKROW and Chatot's chatter ability. Piplup turned into a mecha-ew-penguin-what-thingie while Starly became emoraptor, which isn't cool.

GenV regenerated a little faith with a freaking PHEASANT Pokemon (a GREEN Pheasant, no less!) a freaking STEPHEN COLBERT Pokemon, a funny looking swan and a badass vulture that wears SKULLS FOR A DRESS, needless to say I forgave Pokemon for a weaker previous generation.

On the other gens:

I - the original 151 were definitely among the most original, but felt the most mechanical as well. Its a weird situation with them.
II - I really liked this generation, felt really fresh. Was also the originator of Murkrow which is like my favouritest thing ever. (and skarmory too but I prefer Murkrow).
III - SWELLOW. GRUMPIG. Nuff said.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Eh, I think this picture explains my feelings on this subject.


I like this.


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I hated Fourth Gen because in DP, everybody sucked, except for Paul, Ash's Rival. I liked the the game, but in the Anime, it sucked. 5th Gen is prety cool though. I mean Team Rocket got 10 ntimes smarter and know how to break into the security systems.


----------



## AbsentNumeral

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I don't like Gen III much. I think that's when the Pokemon designs started to take an overall turn for the worse, and the style of the overworld really bugs me for some reason. (Admittedly, I haven't really played Gen III much.)


----------



## Cerberus87

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Gen III is the worst for me. It made me turn away from competitive battling because of the mechanics and many of the Pokémon were just copies of Gen I and II Pokémon.

Gen IV would be perfect for me. Unfortunately, Stealth Rock exists.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I hated Hoenn, whichever that was.


----------



## Eishiba

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I hated gen 3 also. Gen 1 was the first and most memorable and the highest point for me cause so many friends played it. Gen 2 was almost as good really cause you saw most of the old pokemon along with some new ones and you revisit kanto. Gen 3 lacked any of the old pokemon for most of the game which was depressing cause some of us look at a new generation and want to take our old favorites into battle with the new stuff to see how we fair. The only good thing in Gen 3 was Blaziken and Swellow. The rest were crap. Gen 4 was alot better, and Gen 5 wasn't really that bad either. I think Nintendo loved Primeape and never mentioned it cause they just had to have a fiery ape and then a fiery pig as starters.


----------



## Anomaly 54

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

In my opinion, 3 is the best, although that may just be because I started with Emerald.
1 & 2 are also brilliant - Typhlosion and Charizard, not to mention Celebi :D

I was a little turned off by Gen 4 because Galactic are all idiots, but some of the Pokemon (Lucario, Torterra, Gallade, Luxaray and Leafeon, to name a few) were pretty good IMO.

Gen 5...I dunno. I guess Gen 5 is my least favorite. I still haven't started Victory Road yet. It just doesn't feel like Pokemon. Some of the new 'mons seem to be done in a different style, which makes me sad because I liked the old style. Plus there are NO old pokemon. NONE. NOT A ONE

Gen V, y u no have Gyarados?

Not to mention Plasma are also idiots.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Anomaly 54 said:


> Gen 5...I dunno. I guess Gen 5 is my least favorite. I still haven't started Victory Road yet. It just doesn't feel like Pokemon. Some of the new 'mons seem to be done in a different style, which makes me sad because I liked the old style. Plus there are NO old pokemon. NONE. NOT A ONE


Get back to the Victory Road, beat up the Elite Four, get to the credits.

There will be old Pokémon all over the friggin' place once you do that.


----------



## SapphSabre777

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Meh...It was Gen III and the Hoenn region. Hopefully Nintendo will make a better remake.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Anomaly 54 said:


> Gen 5...I dunno. I guess Gen 5 is my least favorite. I still haven't started Victory Road yet. It just doesn't feel like Pokemon. Some of the new 'mons seem to be done in a different style, which makes me sad because I liked the old style. Plus there are NO old pokemon. NONE. NOT A ONE


There are plenty of old Pokémon postgame, plus there is the Dream World. The point of having no old Pokémon during the story is so that it would feel fresher than e.g. gen 4 which still had endless Zubat and Geodude and Magikarp.


----------



## Anomaly 54

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

But I liked the endless Zubat, Geodude and Magikarp!
They were good for Exp!

Also I will try to beat Victory Road again. Will probably end up tanking it with one mon and having to level grind again though :(


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Anomaly 54 said:


> Also I will try to beat Victory Road again. Will probably end up tanking it with one mon and having to level grind again though :(


You can always just grind off of Audino. I can beat the E4 with 4 level 50's (Although, to be fair, I had a level 60 Volcarona).


Also, Gen III for the win!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Anomaly 54 said:


> But I liked the endless Zubat, Geodude and Magikarp!
> They were good for Exp!


And Graveler. The combination of Rock and Ground, the low Speed and Special Defense, the old imperfect Sturdy ability... Like Geodude, but more XP. A Grass-type's stairs to fame are made of grey(ish brown) rock!


----------



## Karousever

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I hate the Sinnoh games. So much. I love pretty much EVERY other game, cept the Sinnoh games. No offense to those who love Sinnoh.


----------



## LadyJirachu

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I don't have one since theres things I really like from all pokemon gens/regions *nod nod*


----------



## Melanie

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I love them all, but I love Unova slightly less than the others. Probably because I lost interest in Pokémon around then (I was a bit obsessed with My Little Pony during 2011 and 2012). I regained interest in the series around 2013, like when X/Y came out.


----------



## LadyJirachu

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

Gen 6 a bit, mostly due to the awful amourshipping fandom (....mean people in general tend to ruin things for me cuz of how much i dislike meaness :<).
Also gen 7 cuz gen 7 is a bit boring (and less pokemon-ish too IMO) xD


----------



## Melanie

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

I like gen six a lot. Actually, I like all the gens. Though the ones I'm less familiar with are five and seven. The things people say about Lusamine freak me out a bit, so I haven't played too far in Alola yet despite having all four games. I'm hoping that'll change soon, because they are a lot of fun to play.


----------



## Melanie

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*



Hikanearylup said:


> I think gen 6 is quite a good gen. I enjoyed the X and Y games a lot.


I did as well. I thought X/Y were great games, and I still find it cool that I caught Yveltal on my first try with a Quick Ball. xD


----------



## haneko

*Re: Least favorite Pokémon generation?*

The games I dislike the most are Diamond and Pearl, but HeartGold, SoulSilver, and Platinum more than made up for those.

My least favourite generation, then, is definitely VI. X and Y felt unfinished. There's lore missing everywhere, and mechanics such as Sky Battles felt half-baked. While past games didn't have the most advanced of plots, they did at least drop interesting hints and brief backstories to add some interest. I also think the Pokemon look much less dynamic and alive in 3D thanks to their rather boring idle animations.

Then there's Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire. I was disappointed they didn't include  more features from Emerald such as the Battle Frontier. Nice games, but they didn't make the cut for me, even though I like the new incarnations of the evil teams.


----------

